# [deleted]



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

[deleted]


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm. I would advise you to disassociate your sex ideas from video games and anime.

How do you know you are dominant?

How much experience with women do you have?

You might want to get into competitive judo or jujitsu, develop some ability and find a very strong woman to "grapple" with but you would need to make sure she is into that. They are out there.

Anime and video games are entertaining but hardly realistic when it comes to sensuality and actually fighting.

Work on yourself and improve yourself while pursuing your own goals which don't include targeting women and you will do ok.

Don't try to incorporate that video into sex! LoL!

Very bad idea.😋


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah, I understand.

Like I mentioned, I am single right now, so I'm just having influences before I get my woman.

I am a dominant man, but I can only experience when I get my woman.

I really don't believe that it is necessary to take a real marshall arts class. We are going to be play battling and being safe.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

od19g6 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah, I understand.
> 
> ...


Well I'm a real martial artist so my advise stays the same.

I've also been labeled "dominant" which is probably accurate.

I'm still curious..... Why do you believe you are dominant?

Playing dominant in the bedroom is fun but doesn't mean you are.

Do you have experience being dominant?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.

That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

od19g6 said:


> I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.
> 
> That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


Well, I don't believe you. I would advise you to proceed very cautiously and develop yourself instead of projecting what you think you are.

I'm very experienced, older and successful. Ignoring my advice would be unwise.

Listen to older, proven and experienced men, and women BTW, and you will benefit from wisdom.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

od19g6 said:


> I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.
> 
> That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


Two years ago you were enquiring about the rudiments of anal sex because you were “Considering doing it with your woman”. Now it turns out that you’re a virgin. 
Are you just having a laugh on this forum?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Two years ago you were enquiring about the rudiments of anal sex because you were “Considering doing it with your woman”. Now it turns out that you’re a virgin.
> Are you just having a laugh on this forum?


I refrained from research. The posts were telling in and if themselves.😉


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> Two years ago you were enquiring about the rudiments of anal sex because you were “Considering doing it with your woman”. Now it turns out that you’re a virgin.
> Are you just having a laugh on this forum?


I been a virgin since I've been on here. I never said I wasn't. 

So what's the problem?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I don't believe you. I would advise you to proceed very cautiously and develop yourself instead of projecting what you think you are.
> 
> I'm very experienced, older and successful. Ignoring my advice would be unwise.
> 
> Listen to older, proven and experienced men, and women BTW, and you will benefit from wisdom.


Well you don't have to believe me at all. You don't know me.

I'm saying this with kindness: by saying the words, 
"I'm very experienced, older and successful" sounds kind of egotistical.

I'm all of those things too but in a different way.

And I'm listening, but that doesn't mean that I agree.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

od19g6 said:


> Well you don't have to believe me at all. You don't know me.
> 
> I'm saying this with kindness: by saying the words,
> "I'm very experienced, older and successful" sounds kind of egotistical.
> ...


It's not egotistical to state that I am fairly experienced with women by almost anyone's standards and have been with my wife for 31 years in a passionate and sex filled marriage.

You have video games. You might want to refrain from calling anyone who isn't a virgin here egotistical.









[deleted]


[deleted]




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





This post speaks to your total lack of knowledge.

Nothing wrong with inexperience but you should listen up.

Get into martial arts and hard physical exertion as well as developing yourself professionally.

You are undeveloped, unmolded, soft clay right now that might have potential but is currently not useful.

I might not know you but I'm damn sure you know nothing about women.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> Well you don't have to believe me at all. You don't know me.
> 
> I'm saying this with kindness: by saying the words,
> "I'm very experienced, older and successful" sounds kind of egotistical.
> ...


What @ConanHub is trying to convey to you is you don't have the experience to know what your role will be in a secual relationship because you have not had one. What you have in your head as a fantasy may not be the reality. If you go into a sexual relationships of this is how I want it to be and it turns out that is not your natural position then you are going to have a lot of problems and confusion. Let things happen naturally. 

Also I would like to advise trying to plan out role play ideas before you even have a partner. You have no idea what your partners preferences will be. You're setting yourself up for an epic failure.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

How could you know your are dominant during sex, if you have never had sex? All you have right now are fantasies, and that isn't reality.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

@od19g6 , look up Jordan Peterson on YouTube concerning men, development for men and attractive traits in men.

Good resources.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> It's not egotistical to state that I am fairly experienced with women by almost anyone's standards and have been with my wife for 31 years in a passionate and sex filled marriage.
> 
> You have video games. You might want to refrain from calling anyone who isn't a virgin here egotistical.
> 
> ...


You know what, I was kind of hesitant to come back on this site, because it seems a good number of people on here "not all" is just about discouragement and ridicule. Including you.

Implying I'm just about video games and nothing else, and I'm that you are better that me.

You do you think you are.

Oh. Believe me I'm successful too, but in a different way that you have know idea of.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> What @ConanHub is trying to convey to you is you don't have the experience to know what your role will be in a secual relationship because you have not had one. What you have in your head as a fantasy may not be the reality. If you go into a sexual relationships of this is how I want it to be and it turns out that is not your natural position then you are going to have a lot of problems and confusion. Let things happen naturally.
> 
> Also I would like to advise trying to plan out role play ideas before you even have a partner. You have no idea what your partners preferences will be. You're setting yourself up for an epic failure.


It seems that ConanHub was discouraging and ridiculing me. So I disregard that person.

I have plans, and I am confident in those plans.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

od19g6 said:


> You know what, I was kind of hesitant to come back on this site, because it seems a good number of people on here "not all" is just about discouragement and ridicule. Including you.
> 
> Implying I'm just about video games and nothing else, and I'm that you are better that me.
> 
> ...


Not with women. LoL!

Carry on in illusion land because you are provenly undeveloped by your own admission.

I took it easy on you and you aren't even enduring enough to engage in receiving knowledge.

Don't worry, I won't make a second mistake concerning your delicate nature.😎


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> It seems that ConanHub was discouraging and ridiculing me. So I disregard that person.
> 
> I have plans, and I am confident in those plans.


You can be confident all you want, but that won't make your future partner into the same things as you or want to be treated like an anime/video game character. That's possibly worse than porn, because it's not real women/scenes at all. Also, it's a huge turn off for many women.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> @od19g6 , look up Jordan Peterson on YouTube concerning men, development for men and attractive traits in men.
> 
> Good resources.


You're dismissed.

What's coming from you from now on is just a babbling joke.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> How could you know your are dominant during sex, if you have never had sex? All you have right now are fantasies, and that isn't reality.


I don't need to have sex just to know that I myself is dominant.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> I don't need to have sex just to know that I myself is dominant.


Dominant _outside_ the bedroom does not always equal dominant _inside_ the bedroom.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> You know what, I was kind of hesitant to come back on this site, because it seems a good number of people on here "not all" is just about discouragement and ridicule. Including you.
> 
> Implying I'm just about video games and nothing else, and I'm that you are better that me.
> 
> ...


🤦‍♂️


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> You can be confident all you want, but that won't make your future partner into the same things as you or want to be treated like an anime/video game character. That's possibly worse than porn, because it's not real women/scenes at all. Also, it's a huge turn off for many women.


That is why you have your people.

There's someone out there for everyone, so I'm not even worried about it.

I can hop on a site right now get a woman. 

I have plans.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> Dominant _outside_ the bedroom does not always equal dominant _inside_ the bedroom.


See, this is what I'm talking about.

I never said that I was dominant outside the bedroom.

I said that I am dominant sexually.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about.
> 
> I never said that I was dominant outside the bedroom.
> 
> I said that I am dominant sexually.


You have no sexual experience, so no, you're not. You may WANT to be but you can't even do it out of the bedroom then what makes you think you can be that's guy in the bedroom?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> I can hop on a site right now get a woman.


If you say so... So, what's stopping you?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> I'd be more than happy to give you some ring time. From the sound of it, you would benefit from my training.😉😎
> 
> You're about as dominant as a hamster on marijuana.


Some people on here are just toxic. Including the person I'm wasting my time with right now.

You're ignored from now on.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> You have no sexual experience, so no, you're not. You may WANT to be but you can't even do it out of the bedroom then what makes you think you can be that's guy in the bedroom?


So you equate both dominant inside and outside the bedroom the same? I don't.

I already got my priorities and plans.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

od19g6 said:


> Some people on here are just toxic. Including the person I'm wasting my time with right now.
> 
> You're ignored from now on.


And your still a virgin which is a good thing.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> If you say so... So, what's stopping you?


Nothing at all.

I just decided to come on here to have a conversation.

But mostly it's been not good.
Dicouragement, Ridicule and prying to see weather I'm a virgin or not.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about.
> 
> I never said that I was dominant outside the bedroom.
> 
> I said that I am dominant sexually.


You might be dominant sexually, and you might not be dominant sexually.

Since you have never shared sex with someone, you can’t possibly know.

That said, unless you’re a very young man (teenager). It is also highly likely, you’re not dominant sexually at all. Given that you haven’t had sufficient sexual desire and perhaps social skills, to have already experienced sharing sex with someone.

And on the anime thing, sharing real sex isn’t like watching a cartoon.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> You might be dominant sexually, and you might not be dominant sexually.
> 
> Since you have never shared sex with someone, you can’t possibly know.
> 
> ...


I never said the anime was real sex, which we are far from now.

I have a lot of sexual desire, that's why I have plans when I get my woman.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> I have a lot of sexual desire, that's why I have plans when I get my woman.


If you have so much sexual desire and all these so-called "plans", then why don't you have a woman yet? You said you could get one right now, so?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> If you have so much sexual desire and all these so-called "plans", then why don't you have a woman yet? You said you could get one right now, so?


That's right.

I can get a woman at anytime. It is my choice that I haven't got one yet.

You know, I think I'm just going to stay away from this site from now on. The title of this site is "Talk About Marriage" but I didn't know that this is a site where virgins are not allowed? I've honestly just been met with discouragement and ridicule.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> I can get a woman at anytime. It is my choice that I haven't got one yet.


Okie-dokie. Says every male who can't score a woman or admit it.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> Okie-dokie. Says every male who can't score a woman or admit it.


So you just responded with words of discouragement and ridicule?
Be honest.

I don't want to just score a woman, I want to marry a woman. That's when I'll score all the time.

Like I said, this site is called, "Talk About Marriage"

Damn sure don't seem like it though.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

od19g6 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah, I understand.
> 
> ...


First and all sex with a real partner and violence are not a good mix. Experience love and real sex first.

A guy I worked with was convicted of murdering his wife (she use to beat him and one day he snapped when she attacked him with a frying pan and spent 20 years in prison), I know another guy I use to work with, whose wife cheated on him and told him one night then started to hit him, bloodying his nose and breaking his glasses. He grabbed her and shook her to stop the fight. She called the police, The police arrived and since she call, they asked her what happened. She told them that he grabbed her threatened her and shook her. The police asked him if that was true. He said she started it and hit him and he only grabbed and shook her after she hit him and broke his glasses. The police checked the box that the person who called made a verifiable statement, hauled him off to jail in his underwear, and took the position that the courts would sort it out. I got a call the next day to help get him some clothes and in contact with a good attorney (criminal and divorce).

You may think you are into domination, but you need to be extremely careful and there should be safe words, a well scripted scene, and approach it gradually as you partner may not be capable of being emotionally stretched to the point of your fantasy.

Work on finding real women, whose company you enjoy and then learn to explore things you mutually enjoy. Avoid anything that could resemble violence in any form. The courts and police for the most part believe in stereotypes of violent males attacking women, even when that is not the case.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

od19g6 said:


> So you just responded with words of discouragement and ridicule?
> Be honest.
> 
> I don't want to just score a woman, I want to marry a woman. That's when I'll score all the time.
> ...


So I'm sure you will find my advice also filled with scorn or discouragement. But I do have some honest questions.
1st. Do you believe you are dominant in the bedroom because that's the porn you like?
2nd. Porn is the worst thing for your brain and give extremely unrealistic visions of sex with women. 
3rd. Bounce around the sex in marriage sub thread and you'll see that many women don't have endless sex with their husbands. It's one of the top reasons for divorce.

There is a difference between leading in the bedroom and being a dom in a dom/sub relationship. Which is it that you believe is true?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Young at Heart said:


> First and all sex with a real partner and violence are not a good mix. Experience love and real sex first.
> 
> A guy I worked with was convicted of murdering his wife (she use to beat him and one day he snapped when she attacked him with a frying pan and spent 20 years in prison), I know another guy I use to work with, whose wife cheated on him and told him one night then started to hit him, bloodying his nose and breaking his glasses. He grabbed her and shook her to stop the fight. She called the police, The police arrived and since she call, they asked her what happened. She told them that he grabbed her threatened her and shook her. The police asked him if that was true. He said she started it and hit him and he only grabbed and shook her after she hit him and broke his glasses. The police checked the box that the person who called made a verifiable statement, hauled him off to jail in his underwear, and took the position that the courts would sort it out. I got a call the next day to help get him some clothes and in contact with a good attorney (criminal and divorce).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice.

Not talking about real violence.

I was just taking about play battling/roleplaying with my near future wife.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> So you just responded with words of discouragement and ridicule?
> Be honest.


You want us to blow smoke up your ass instead?



> I don't want to just score a woman, I want to marry a woman. That's when I'll score all the time.


That doesn't answer why you haven't found a woman yet, when you have all of these burning desires, are so sexually dominant, and can get a woman any time just like that. 



> I don't want to just score a woman, I want to marry a woman. That's when I'll score all the time.


Yeah, there are plenty of jokes about that. In many cases, no, you will not score all the time. 



> Like I said, this site is called, "Talk About Marriage"
> 
> Damn sure don't seem like it though.


Yeah, talk about m_arriage_, not "Talk About Fantasies". There is even a rule against that, actually.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> I been a virgin since I've been on here. I never said I wasn't.
> 
> So what's the problem?


Seriously dude, stop worrying about sexual anime role-play or anal, and just focus on finding a woman who’s willing to **** you.

Or more to the point, work on being a man who women want to ****. And that has nothing to do with anime role-play or your anal technique.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> So I'm sure you will find my advice also filled with scorn or discouragement. But I do have some honest questions.
> 1st. Do you believe you are dominant in the bedroom because that's the porn you like?
> 2nd. Porn is the worst thing for your brain and give extremely unrealistic visions of sex with women.
> 3rd. Bounce around the sex in marriage sub thread and you'll see that many women don't have endless sex with their husbands. It's one of the top reasons for divorce.
> ...


Well, I choose to be dominant in my near future sexual relationship. 

It's not strictly because of porn. 

I have a lot of influences, mainstream movies, tv shows, media, and people. Don't we all have influences in our lives that form us?

But at the end of the day, it's my choice to be a sexually dominant man.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice.
> 
> Not talking about real violence.
> 
> I was just taking about play battling/roleplaying with my near future wife.


Lesson 1: 99.999% of women do not want to fantasy battle combat role-play in the bedroom. 
They just don’t. If you come out of the gate with that kind of nonsense, you are going to remain a virgin for a very long time.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

od19g6 said:


> Well, I choose to be dominant in my near future sexual relationship.
> 
> I not strictly because of porn.
> 
> ...


Well you didn't answer the question. 

I will say most women will not be interested in this form of domination. But as you say there is someone for everyone. I hope you make very good money. It will help you find a woman who wants to be submissive.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> You want us to blow smoke up your ass instead?
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer why you haven't found a woman yet, when you have all of these burning desires, are so sexually dominant, and can get a woman any time just like that.
> ...


Oh, so virgins are not allowed on this site?
Show me the rule that you are talking about.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> Lesson 1: 99.999% of women do not want to fantasy battle combat role-play in the bedroom.
> They just don’t. If you come out of the gate with that kind of nonsense, you are going to remain a virgin for a very long time.


May I ask you something?
What do you think of the bdsm community?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well you didn't answer the question.
> 
> I will say most women will not be interested in this form of domination. But as you say there is someone for everyone. I hope you make very good money. It will help you find a woman who wants to be submissive.


What do you think of the bdsm community?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> Oh, so virgins are not allowed on this site?
> Show me the rule that you are talking about.


Sorry, time for some HOTD.

But PS, "near future wife"? You don't even have a GF


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

od19g6 said:


> What do you think of the bdsm community?


I wouldn't think about them as I am not among them.

I do know that statistically...
Among the 2.2 percent of men and 1.3 percent of women who called themselves committed to BDSM 

Which means there are more men than women into that community. Which means you'd better have something special to be the guy that gets the committed BDSM woman. 

I think there are books or movies like 50 Shades of Grey that have brought it into the limelight. But in the end most women prefer to be cherished than harmed during sex. I'm even a fan of the book, but I can tell you if I was looking to date I wouldn't go anywhere near someone who pronounced themselves dominant sexually. 

But again as you said there are women who are into that. It's just odd you spend so much time 'planning' kinda seems like a serial killer or rapist in the making.

You might try out Fete Life they have more members who are into the other sexual styles.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

bobert said:


> Sorry, time for some HOTD.
> 
> But PS, "near future wife"? You don't even have a GF


I feel like this maybe some kind of arrangement instead of dating.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well you didn't answer the question.
> 
> I will say most women will not be interested in this form of domination. But as you say there is someone for everyone. I hope you make very good money. It will help you find a woman who wants to be submissive.


He says he can go online and get a woman right now. Presumably he is purchasing one. I don’t get the impression he really cares or even thinks about what she may or may not want. I think he believes that being “dominant” means only he matters. Which means he really doesn’t know anything about the BDSM community either. Coupled with his defensiveness, the whole thing seems a bit far fetched to me.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> I feel like this maybe some kind of arrangement instead of dating.


Agreed. A woman will be provided and she will have zero say in what happens to her.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> May I ask you something?
> What do you think of the bdsm community?


You are not ready for the BDSM community.

You have to actually get some regular romantic and sexual experience first. 
You actually have to learn how to be calibrated with a real woman before you’re remotely capable of venturing into BDSM.

And BDSM is very different than role-playing that you’re Vorciferon, King of the Arctic Mist or whatever, having a fantasy battle scene with an anime inspired woman in the bedroom.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

od19g6 said:


> I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.
> 
> That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


Bahahahaha! A sexually dominant virgin?if there ever were three words that don't go together lol.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

bobert said:


> Sorry, time for some HOTD.
> 
> But PS, "near future wife"? You don't even have a GF


So you're just going to ridicule and run huh.
I may have to ignore you too.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> I wouldn't think about them as I am not among them.
> 
> I do know that statistically...
> Among the 2.2 percent of men and 1.3 percent of women who called themselves committed to BDSM
> ...


See, that's you still thinking about violence again. 

That's not me. You don't know me.
To tell you the truth, I know that I asked that question, but I'm not even full bdsm. I'm just going to be the boss in the bedroom with my wife.

I'm one of the nicest guy you'll ever know.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

od19g6 said:


> See, that's you still thinking about violence again.
> 
> That's not me. You don't know me.
> To tell you the truth, I know that I asked that question, but I'm not even full bdsm. I'm just going to be the boss in the bedroom with my wife.
> ...


Hence the question. I asked what you were calling dominant. Be the boss. I still think you won't find many into what you are thinking. But more if you get out of the BDSM model.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> He says he can go online and get a woman right now. Presumably he is purchasing one. I don’t get the impression he really cares or even thinks about what she may or may not want. I think he believes that being “dominant” means only he matters. Which means he really doesn’t know anything about the BDSM community either. Coupled with his defensiveness, the whole thing seems a bit far fetched to me.


You're wrong.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> You are not ready for the BDSM community.
> 
> You have to actually get some regular romantic and sexual experience first.
> You actually have to learn how to be calibrated with a real woman before you’re remotely capable of venturing into BDSM.
> ...


See, I don't want to be in the bdsm community. I'm just simply a sexually dominant man. That will find a sexually submissive woman.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> See, I don't want to be in the bdsm community. I'm just simply a sexually dominant man. That will find a sexually submissive woman.


How old are you?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Hence the question. I asked what you were calling dominant. Be the boss. I still think you won't find many into what you are thinking. But more if you get out of the BDSM model.


Well that's your opinion.

But it's different from my actual fact.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

od19g6 said:


> Well that's your opinion.
> 
> But it's different from my actual fact.


Well I wish you luck.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> How old are you?


Don't worry about exactly how old I am. I'm an adult man.

You already know that I'm a virgin and you all are using that against me. You think I'll give you another arsenal to use?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> I'm just going to be the boss in the bedroom with my wife.


Well that's your opinion.

But it's different from your actual fact.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well I wish you luck.


Well thank you.
I can appreciate that.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> Don't worry about exactly how old I am. I'm an adult man.
> 
> You already know that I'm a virgin and you all are using that against me. You think I'll give you another arsenal to use?


Seriously? We are strangers on the Internet who don’t know you and who are actually trying to give you legitimate guidance here. And you’re too defensive and fragile to handle any critique or advise you don’t like?
And now you can’t even tell us your age…?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> Seriously? We are strangers on the Internet who don’t know you and who are actually trying to give you legitimate guidance here. And you’re too defensive and fragile to handle any critique or advise you don’t like?
> And now you can’t even tell us your age…?


I'm 39yo


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

od19g6 said:


> I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.
> 
> That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


Brother, if you are a virgin, you're gonna be "dominant" for about 2 minutes when your first time arrives. Leave the anime porn ideas alone until you find someone who is up for that sort of thing.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> Brother, if you are a virgin, you're gonna be "dominant" for about 2 minutes when your first time arrives. Leave the anime porn ideas alone until you find someone who is up for that sort of thing.


You're wrong.

And it's inevitable I'll find a woman that matches me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

od19g6 said:


> It seems that ConanHub was discouraging and ridiculing me. So I disregard that person.
> 
> I have plans, and I am confident in those plans.


How old are you?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> How old are you?





od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> How old are you?


I'm 39yo as of today.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo





od19g6 said:


> I'm 36yo


You seem to be confused.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

od19g6 said:


> See, that's you still thinking about violence again.
> 
> That's not me. You don't know me.
> To tell you the truth, I know that I asked that question, but I'm not even full bdsm. I'm just going to be the boss in the bedroom with my wife.
> ...


The video you posted is all about violence. There is nothing sexy in that video for a woman. And nothing sexy in it for the vast majority of men. 99.999999% of women would not go near a guy who she knew had that sort of fantasy in his head.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> You seem to be confused.


I'm not confused.

I have plans as a grown man.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> The video you posted is all about violence. There is nothing sexy in that video for a woman. And nothing sexy in it for the vast majority of men. 99.999999% of women would not go near a guy who she knew had that sort of fantasy in his head.


You know what, just forget the video.
We are far from that anyway.

People do roleplay but it's about safety and not about violence.

You know, this site is probably just not the place for me to hang out on. I maybe closing my account soon.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Are you 36 or 39? You posted two different ages. Which is correct?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> I'm not confused.


You don't even know how old you are, first claiming you are 39 and then shortly afterwards claiming you are 36. So evidently you seem to be confused.



od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo





od19g6 said:


> I'm 36yo


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

od19g6 said:


> I'm not confused.
> 
> I have plans as a grown man.


Your plans “as a grown man” sound pretty immature. “I want to find a woman who looks like an anime character and will submit to my violent fantasies” sounds like something from the Reddit incel boards.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Your plans “as a grown man” sound pretty immature. “I want to find a woman who looks like an anime character and will submit to my violent fantasies” sounds like something from the Reddit incel boards.


Yeah that's right, put words in my mouth.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> sounds like something from the Reddit incel boards.


Well he (sorry, they/them/dolphin?) is a both a 39 year old and 36 year old virgin all at the same time, so I figure he likely qualifies for it.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> You don't even know how old you are, first claiming you are 39 and then shortly afterwards claiming you are 36. So evidently you seem to be confused.


I didn't say that.

Your putting words in my mouth.

I'm 39yo as of today.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> Well he (sorry, they/them/dolphin?) is a both a 39 year old and 36 year old virgin all at the same time, so I figure he likely qualifies for it.


I'm 39yo as of today.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> Your putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm 39yo as of today.


Yes you did, which is why I quoted you saying exactly that.

Here it is again.



od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo


*39*



od19g6 said:


> I'm 36yo


*36*

I've got screen shots as well, if you like.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> Yes you did, which is why I quoted you saying exactly that.
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> ...


Well, excuse me.
I did a typo.

I'm 39yo as of today.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo


You need some serious life coaching, and not from strangers on the Internet who you refuse to listen to anyway.
Go find a life coach or (male) individual counselor and be prepared to be challenged and told things you don’t like and then listen and abide anyway. Or at least go watch some Jordan Peterson videos, that will be a start.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> You need some serious life coaching, and not from strangers on the Internet who you refuse to listen to anyway.
> Go find a life coach or (male) individual counselor and be prepared to be challenged and told things you don’t like and then listen and abide anyway. Or at least go watch some Jordan Peterson videos, that will be a start.


Thanks for the reply and advice.

But you know what, I don't need it.

Weather you all understand and/or believe me or not, I'm on my own path as a grown man, and my path is correct. Like I said before, I'm already successful in many ways, but no one here whould get it and I don't have to explain to a bunch of strangers on the internet.

Like I aslo said I can get a woman at anytime. It's MY CHOICE to choose not to have one as of right now. Once again don't have to explain on the internet.

And when I get my wife soon, I come back on here a brag all day and night to you all. But you know what, I'm not going to do it. Whould be a waste of time.

I already know for the most part you all are wrong about me. 

But that's ok. I'm already going forward.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I think someone had far too many participation trophies and far too little male guidance. There’s nothing anyone can do here.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> I think someone had far too many participation trophies and far too little male guidance. There’s nothing anyone can do here.


I don't need any"male guidance."

I'm already on the right path.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> I don't need any"male guidance."
> I'm already on the right path.


1. Yes you do and clearly you’re not
2. Why are you here then?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> 1. Yes you do and clearly you’re not
> 2. Why are you here then?


I'll be honest and say that's a good question.
Why am I'm on this site?

It's seems that most times when I try this site, this happens.

Like I said, this site is probably not a good place for me to hang out on. It's just not. I'll probably close my account soon.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> I'll be honest and say that's a good question.
> Why am I'm on this site?
> 
> It's seems that most times when I try this site, this happens.
> ...


Well, OK then.

Final life lesson that you won’t listen to: 
If everyone is telling you the same thing, even if you don’t like it, there’s probably something to it. 
If you find yourself at odds with just about everyone else, it’s not everyone else. The world isn’t wrong, it’s you.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Agreed. A woman will be provided and she will have zero say in what happens to her.


And that's F#%king scary 😨 It seems that is exactly what the OP is looking for.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> Well, OK then.
> 
> Final life lesson that you won’t listen to:
> If everyone is telling you the same thing, even if you don’t like it, there’s probably something to it.
> If you find yourself at odds with just about everyone else, it’s not everyone else. The world isn’t wrong, it’s you.


Ah, but it's possible that the majority could be wrong, isn't it?

It's not that I don't like what everyone is saying, the problem is they're wrong what they are saying about me. 

But you know what, just leave the majority alone.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm not sure what your asking for... I'm guessing that you want advise on role-playing in the bedroom ? Or are you looking for a woman to be your bdsm partner ? 
You say your dominant sexually, what exactly does that mean to you ? What's your definition ? You said it's about being safe , what does that mean to you ? Safe from sexual violence ? 

It almost sounds like you want to be with a woman that has little to say about what the 2 of you do in the bedroom. Like you have all of the control , ...Maybe I'm wrong, ?

Educate me by answering these questions


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

The things you can't unsee....🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> I'm not sure what your asking for... I'm guessing that you want advise on role-playing in the bedroom ? Or are you looking for a woman to be your bdsm partner ?
> You say your dominant sexually, what exactly does that mean to you ? What's your definition ? You said it's about being safe , what does that mean to you ? Safe from sexual violence ?
> 
> It almost sounds like you want to be with a woman that has little to say about what the 2 of you do in the bedroom. Like you have all of the control , ...Maybe I'm wrong, ?
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I'm kind of exhausted because of the big war here. ha ha

But anyway, yeah, in the beginning of this I was just looking for a few, opinions, thoughts, and advice. But it all turned into disaster quickly because the people on here started to make assumptions about me. 

For me being sexually dominant means to be the boss in the bedroom and being in the lead.
She can have a say too, but she is to be sexually submissive. 

Being safe means, whatever roleplay we play, their have to be limits. Safe words ect.

That's some of them.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> And that's F#%king scary 😨 It seems that is exactly what the OP is looking for.


You're wrong.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

od19g6 said:


> You're wrong.


That's why u asked the questions


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> That's why u asked the questions


That's fine.

Just don't make assumptions.

That's been going here for the longest.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Wow just watched the video.

I think a girl somewhere is being measured for a box.

I’m out.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Wow just watched the video.
> 
> I think a girl somewhere is being measured for a box.
> 
> I’m out.


???


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm not making any assumptions... You want a submissive wife , I get it.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> I'm not making any assumptions... You want a submissive wife , I get it.


Sure.

Even though everyone else acted like they didn't.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm sure you will find what your looking for. Maybe some of the responses you've gotten are about the way you keep saying the word DOMINANT. I'm going to be the BOSS. It actually sounds a bit scary.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

You sound like you want to be EXTREMELY sexually aggressive with your partner ?
Am I on the right path here?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> I'm sure you will find what your looking for. Maybe some of the responses you've gotten are about the way you keep saying the word DOMINANT. I'm going to be the BOSS. It actually sounds a bit scary.


Ok, that's understandable.

I was also trying to convey to people that I'm not dominant outside of the bedroom, only inside of the bedroom.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> You sound like you want to be EXTREMELY sexually aggressive with your partner ?
> Am I on the right path here?


Not extremely, but in the lead.

With some creative roleplay.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> Ok, that's understandable.
> 
> I was also trying to convey to people that I'm not dominant outside of the bedroom, only inside of the bedroom.


If you’re not somewhat dominant in general, most women won’t want to be in the bedroom with you in the first place. Women are attracted to strong, confident men.
Maybe if you were more dominant outside the bedroom, you wouldn’t still be a virgin.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> If you’re not somewhat dominant in general, most women won’t want to be in the bedroom with you in the first place. Women are attracted to strong, confident men.
> Maybe if you were more dominant outside the bedroom, you wouldn’t still be a virgin.


Well I can confidentially say that I am a strong and confident man.

Let's make this clear, I'm not about oppressing women. Matter of fact, I believe that women are socially equal to men.

But when it comes to the play of sex. I'm the boss and I'm in the lead.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

od19g6 said:


> Well I can confidentially say that I am a strong and confident man.
> 
> Let's make this clear, I'm not about oppressing women. Matter of fact, I believe that women are socially equal to men.
> 
> But when it comes to the play of sex. I'm the boss and I'm in the lead.


That’s great dude. 
First you need to figure out how to be socially calibrated enough to actually attract a woman to want to spend time with you.
Then you have to learn how to flirt with her and build attraction so that she actually wants to have sex with you. 
Why don’t you start there.. As a 39 year old virgin, that’s where you should be focusing your time and efforts.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> That’s great dude.
> First you need to figure out how to be socially calibrated enough to actually attract a woman to want to spend time with you.
> Then you have to learn how to flirt with her and build attraction so that she actually wants to have sex with you.
> Why don’t you start there.. As a 39 year old virgin, that’s where you should be focusing your time and efforts.


Ok, thanks for the advice.

See, this seems like a good conversation. 

So let me ask you a sincere question, what went wrong here in this forum. Why was everyone on here was trying gang up on me?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> But when it comes to the play of sex. I'm the boss and I'm in the lead.


At the ripe old age of 39, having never shared sex with someone, never taken the lead sexually and never having been the boss sexually, you cannot know what you claim. Likewise on the evidence to date, it remains highly likely you will never take the lead sexually or be the boss sexually in any consensual sexual relationship.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Personal said:


> At the ripe old age of 39, having never shared sex with someone, never taken the lead sexually and never having been the boss sexually, you cannot know what you claim. Likewise on the evidence to date, it remains highly likely you will never take the lead sexually or be the boss sexually in any consensual sexual relationship.


Making assumptions huh.

You're dismissed bye bye.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

od19g6 said:


> Making assumptions huh.


To claim that you will be the boss sexually and take the lead sexually, when you have never experienced sharing sex it is evident that you are making assumptions without any foundation in reality.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

od19g6 said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice.
> 
> See, this seems like a good conversation.
> 
> So let me ask you a sincere question, what went wrong here in this forum. Why was everyone on here was trying gang up on me?


I've already answered your question... it's the way you've presented your questions. With words like Dominant and Boss . I want to take the lead...It just sounds like you want to treat your sex partner like an object and not a person. What kind of BDSM do you have in mind for your partner ? Please be specific


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> I've already answered your question... it's the way you've presented your questions. With words like Dominant and Boss . I want to take the lead...It just sounds like you want to treat your sex partner like an object and not a person. What kind of BDSM do you have in mind for your partner ? Please be specific


Well I'm not really bdsm.

But what I plan on having with my wife is roleplaying and physical play battles.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

od19g6 said:


> Well I'm not really bdsm.
> 
> But what I plan on having with my wife is roleplaying and physical play battles.


What exactly does that mean ? Physical play battles. You mean like slapping / spanking her ect. Or do you mean like wrestling with fantasy or role playing outfits ?


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> What exactly does that mean ? Physical play battles. You mean like slapping / spanking her ect. Or do you mean like wrestling with fantasy or role playing outfits ?


Well, that's where the creativity comes into play.

Anything as long as it's not real and doesn't actually hurt one another.

And roleplaying outfits.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think you made a simple mistake that has caused you to go down the wrong path completely. She said she wanted a duplex, not a suplex. That should clear everything up nicely.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> Well I can confidentially say that I am a strong and confident man.
> 
> Let's make this clear, I'm not about oppressing women. Matter of fact, I believe that women are socially equal to men.
> 
> But when it comes to the play of sex. I'm the boss and I'm in the lead.


Confidentially you need to have sex at least once to have an inkling of how things go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> Well I'm not really bdsm.
> 
> But what I plan on having with my wife is roleplaying and physical play battles.


Naked paintball sounds like something you'd like. Let her have the first few shots. Then you'll get to feel real dominant.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Most dominant guys I know often begin sentences with, “As a virgin…” or, “Once I get my woman…”

Maybe in those anime where it’s a 13 year old high school kid.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> Two years ago you were enquiring about the rudiments of anal sex because you were “Considering doing it with your woman”. Now it turns out that you’re a virgin.
> Are you just having a laugh on this forum?


Anal sex doesn't count when talking about virginity.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You have apparently discovered you are dominant in the bedroom by playing with yourself.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I encourage you to continue dominating yourself.

You are coming off as alarming where it comes to your attention to women.


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I encourage you to continue dominating yourself.
> 
> You are coming off as alarming where it comes to your attention to women.


This. OP, you want a digital fantasy, not a wife. A wife is a human with thoughts, opinions, and feelings. You are frightening.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You’re putting the cart before the horse. Get a woman first and then experiment.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

This is one of the strangest threads I've ever read. The topic is strange enough, but the way the OP would rather argue silly semantics (attempting to soothe his ego) instead of answer any questions is just weird. 

@od19g6, if you want specific answers about how to turn an anime into sex play, you would have better luck getting answers on a board for sexual fetishes, like someone else said at the beginning. Most of the discussions on this forum are about marriage and relationships and how sex fits into those.

You are not married or even in any relationship, so for strictly sexual specifics with your kink, a forum for sexual kinks has more to offer you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> This is one of the strangest threads I've ever read. The topic is strange enough, but the way the OP would rather argue silly semantics (attempting to soothe his ego) instead of answer any questions is just weird.
> 
> @od19g6, if you want specific answers about how to turn an anime into sex play, you would have better luck getting answers on a board for sexual fetishes, like someone else said at the beginning. Most of the discussions on this forum are about marriage and relationships and how sex fits into those.
> 
> You are not married or even in any relationship, so for strictly sexual specifics with your kink, a forum for sexual kinks has more to offer you.


Specifically, a kink where he can continue to fantasize while dominating himself.😉


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Specifically, a kink where he can continue to fantasize while dominating himself.😉


Hey listen, it's 2022 man. The OP has made it clear, he identifies as a 39yo sexually dominant virgin. Who are we to tell a 15yo kid they can't just do that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Hey listen, it's 2022 man. The OP has made it clear, he identifies as a 39yo sexually dominant virgin. Who are we to tell a 15yo kid they can't just do that.


I was getting the vibe that this poster was suffering from the current mass delusions going on as well.😂


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I know you are being a little tongue-in-cheek with this, but I think this is exactly what is going on, and I wonder if he is sub-consciously trying to inspire more fantasies to think about by reading other posters talk about how they would role play with their partners!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> I know you are being a little tongue-in-cheek with this, but I think this is exactly what is going on, and I wonder if he is sub-consciously trying to inspire more fantasies to think about by reading other posters talk about how they would role play with their partners!


If he is for real, then there is a whole lot of delusion going on. His posts show a great deal of worrisome obsession about this particular fantasy. For him to succeed in fulfilling this he will need to find a partner either on a fetish based dating site or by acquiring a mail order bride who I fear would be treated in a way that is less than humanely. I feel bad for the woman he eventually acquires.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m Aquaman and I know it. Just because I’m not Aquaman doesn’t mean a thing.

Some people are destined to end up driving a van through an innocent crowd.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> I'm dominant sexually, even though I'm a virgin.
> 
> That is my plan when I get my wife. I will be the boss in the bedroom.


A boring fantasy. What else do you have?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I’m Aquaman and I know it. Just because I’m not Aquaman doesn’t mean a thing.
> 
> Some people are destined to end up driving a van through an innocent crowd.


Aquaman who has never seen the ocean or learned to swim even.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

od19g6 said:


> Ok, that's understandable.
> 
> I was also trying to convey to people that I'm not dominant outside of the bedroom, only inside of the bedroom.


We already knew that because ...well, anime.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I encourage you to continue dominating yourself.
> 
> You are coming off as alarming where it comes to your attention to women.


This is exactly what I thought when I read his post.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah, I understand.
> 
> ...


This is same topic you posted back in December 2020.

Don't you have any new fantasies to ask about?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

od19g6 said:


> You know what, I was kind of hesitant to come back on this site, because it seems a good number of people on here "not all" is just about discouragement and ridicule. Including you.
> 
> Implying I'm just about video games and nothing else, and I'm that you are better that me.
> 
> ...


You'd think you'd wonder about coming to a marriage forum to ask about anime fantasy. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bossing around your left hand or right hand doesn't count you know.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You'd think you'd wonder about coming to a marriage forum to ask about anime fantasy. But hey, that's just me.


I could maybe see it if it was Sylvester and Tweety Bird.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

I somewhat feel that what you are looking for, is borderline abusive with a woman in the bedroom. I was dating a guy once, and he said that he was 'dominating' and he did not seem to be at all at the time. Really sweet, actually. He would always bring me flowers, take me on the cutest dates, tell me good morning, every morning. Things went very well for months and once we finally got to that point of actually taking it to the next step - and when we did, 3 minutes in to it - he slaps my face really very hard and I wasn't sure as to whether or not I should be scared, or punch the ever loving daylights out of him because at some point - violence should not ever be welcomed in to the bedroom. That's just my point of view. There's nothing dominating about slapping anybody in the face. Correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm somewhat feeling that you are on the same wavelength as him?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I somewhat feel that what you are looking for, is borderline abusive with a woman in the bedroom. I was dating a guy once, and he said that he was 'dominating' and he did not seem to be at all at the time. Really sweet, actually. He would always bring me flowers, take me on the cutest dates, tell me good morning, every morning. Things went very well for months and once we finally got to that point of actually taking it to the next step - and when we did, 3 minutes in to it - he slaps my face really very hard and I wasn't sure as to whether or not I should be scared, or punch the ever loving daylights out of him because at some point - violence should not ever be welcomed in to the bedroom. That's just my point of view. There's nothing dominating about slapping anybody in the face. Correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm somewhat feeling that you are on the same wavelength as him?


Should have kicked him in the balls and told him that's how you like it rough...everytime.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

If the internet was around in the 1970's, I'm pretty sure Ted Bundy would post a similar thread.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> he slaps my face really very hard and I wasn't sure as to whether or not I should be scared, or punch the ever loving daylights out of him


Holy chit….OMG and WTF ??????

You must have be completely stunned. I can’t even begin to imagine. It’s like when you run into a glass door you didn’t see and your brain reboots for 2 seconds in noncompression.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Should have kicked him in the balls and told him that's how you like it rough...everytime.


He only got as far as that one time. I made him leave, gracefully.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> If the internet was around in the 1970's, I'm pretty sure Ted Bundy would post a similar thread.


Thank you for this!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Holy chit….OMG and WTF ??????
> 
> You must have be completely stunned. I can’t even begin to imagine. It’s like when you run into a glass door you didn’t see and your brain reboots for 2 seconds in noncompression.


Yes! That's kind of exactly how it was. I never would have even thought that this would be a thing. How do you go from being so loving, and kind to BAM! I'm going to kiss you and then slap the crap out of you while doing so. It was like being in hit in the face by a dodgeball, honestly. He was dismissed right away.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

od19g6 said:


> I'm 39yo as of today.


A 39 yr old sexually dominant virgin? About the only thing you've dominated is your two hands.That's likely to remain the case if you don't ditch the video games and anime.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What the...


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> What the...


Yes!! I would like to officially nominate this thread for enshrinement in the TAM Hall of Fame.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

This thread is like some guy claiming he just knows he would be a badass on the battlefield because he plays Call of Duty all the time.

What he’s going to find if he ever gets with a woman is that he’s so excited that his dominance lasts for about 7.8 seconds if he can even get it up.


----------

